# Mustangs



## Bro Bundy (Oct 2, 2021)

I’m thinking of buying one .. Anyone got a mustang story


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m thinking of buying one .. Anyone got a mustang story


I had an old 89 with a 5.0 the old square body...it was an awesome car wish I still had it...that was 20 years ago tho


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

My cousin and I stole a set of wheels of one in the dealership.... While people were looking at cars!!!  🤣🤣🤣

Stature of limitations has to be long expired, was late 90's.

We did it with 2 scissor jacks, funny thing is the car leaned forward trapping my hands between the front wheel and fender when he took off the back wheel. He's pissing his pants laughing while I'm completely stuck. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

Same cousin also took a used triple white early 90's convertible out for a test drive. 

He had a car with beat up white leather seats waiting nearby, already unbolted. Did a quickie swap out, nobody ever noticed. 

Shitty used car dealer never had anyone go on test drives.... morons.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

We also chopped up a stolen one, minus what was needed, with a saws'all. 

Went through A LOT of blades, but it even cut through the windshield and frame.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Damn... Note to self. Never let CJ anywhere near my cars. 😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2021)

CJ I never imagined you in this life of crime in your youth. 😆


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Damn... Note to self. Never let CJ anywhere near my cars. 😂


Nah, I was just along for the ride. Did what I was told.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> CJ I never imagined you in this life of crime in your youth. 😆


Nothing on MY record!!!  😎


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

I went to county one time and met a dude in there who had a 1990 GT fox body he was trying to unload. He sold.it to me for $800.. met him at the pound after we got out and paid for it right there.

Took it home, flipped the headers, welded on a new t3 flange, threw on some old t3 turbos i got at the junk yard, made a custom downpipe,  added some larger injectors and put a fuel regulator on that was tapped into the boost/vacuum. Set the manual boost controller to 8psi, and then took it to the track. I ran an 11.xx in the quarter mile on the first pass, and was immediately thrown off the track for not having the right safety equipment (no driveshaft loop, or roll cage, etc).

I had a lot of fun with that car, but I never treated it right. For $800 it was just a junker car for me to beat up on.

That's the only mustang story I got. Not nearly as good as CJ's. 😂


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I went to county one time and met a dude in there who had a 1990 GT fox body he was trying to unload. He sold.it to me for $800.. met him at the pound after we got out and paid for it right there.
> 
> Took it home, flipped the headers, welded on a new t3 flange, threw on some old t3 turbos i got at the junk yard, made a custom downpipe,  added some larger injectors and put a fuel regulator on that was tapped into the boost/vacuum. Set the manual boost controller to 8psi, and then took it to the track. I ran an 11.xx in the quarter mile on the first pass, and was immediately thrown off the track for not having the right safety equipment (no driveshaft loop, or roll cage, etc).
> 
> ...


Those were fun cars. A few quick swap outs you're in the low 13's. 

My cousin was big into racing them. Always at the track in Jersey, Englishtown. Had a few magazine covers, I think it was called Muscle Mustangs And Fast Fords. 

The articles were complete bullshit, but he got the pictures!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Those were fun cars. A few quick swap outs you're in the low 13's.
> 
> My cousin was big into racing them. Always at the track in Jersey, Englishtown. Had a few magazine covers, I think it was called Muscle Mustangs And Fast Fords.
> 
> The articles were complete bullshit, but he got the pictures!


Yeah, I eventually got a few e8 heads for cheap and ported them myself, did a few other things. Got some drag radials in exchange for helping a buddy move some stuff.

Pretty sure it was a 10 second car by the time I was done... but it was also a ticking time bomb.

Fast, reliable, cheap...  Pick two.... Guess which two I picked? 🤣


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

Also had a 93 I was getting repo'd. Had a sweet black interior. Before I let it go, we swapped it out with an 84/85??? interior that was shit. 

The repo man was like.... WTF is this? Even had the old radio with the twisty knobs and orange station dial!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, I eventually got a few e8 heads for cheap and ported the myself, did a few other things. Got some drag radials in exchange for helping a buddy move some stuff.
> 
> Pretty sure it was a 10 second car by the time I was done... but it was also a ticking time bomb.
> 
> Fast, reliable, cheap...  Pick two.... Guess which two I picked? 🤣


He made a killing off of cheap upgrades to people's cars for them. It was always an intake, pulleys, roller rockers, exhaust, a K&N, and 3.73 gears. Done. 

Maybe a cam too, I forget. It's been 20 years.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He made a killing off of cheap upgrades to people's cars for them. It was always an intake, pulleys, roller rockers, exhaust, a K&N, and 3.73 gears. Done.
> 
> Maybe a cam too, I forget. It's been 20 years.


I had 373 gears, and the welded sub frame. It was actually too much torque because of the turbos I had on there. I had to go back to stock gears just to make it street friendly.

Man the torque off the line was neck breaking. Launching that car is probably what I miss the most.


----------



## CJ (Oct 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I had 373 gears, and the welded sub frame. It was actually too much torque because of the turbos I had on there. I had to go back to stock gears just to make it street friendly.
> 
> Man the torque off the line was neck breaking. Launching that car is probably what I miss the most.


Yup!

He twisted the frame on an older T-Top. Popped the windows right out. It was subfrane connectors from there on out. 🤣

He loved the old Fox body. Resisted the 94's on up for the longest time.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 3, 2021)

Back is ‘99 while staking out the Loop 101 prior to construction, I met a group that worked with neglected & wild horses & donkeys. There was this Mustang and his group that would not socialize and refused any contact. They were taken off of white sands missile range and were sent to Phoenix back then and eventually the Mustang was eventually sent to North Dakota badlands. It was a beautifully black Mustang . How’s that for a Mustang story?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m hoping I can get a new one for 25k cash .. I need a good deal


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2021)

Those v8 gt are bad ass I wish I could get that


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My cousin and I stole a set of wheels of one in the dealership.... While people were looking at cars!!!  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Stature of limitations has to be long expired, was late 90's.
> 
> We did it with 2 scissor jacks, funny thing is the car leaned forward trapping my hands between the front wheel and fender when he took off the back wheel. He's pissing his pants laughing while I'm completely stuck. 🤣🤣🤣


Damn CJ would of never guessed this coming from you super proud right now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn CJ would of never guessed this coming from you super proud right now


Burning cars for insurance money was the scam we did in the 90s .


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

Good old mustangs my boy when I was younger had this one

He had it beefed up a bit love the 2 tone grey car was bad ass ran from cops a few times in it lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m gonna get me a mustang mid life crisis type shit


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Burning cars for insurance money was the scam we did in the 90s .


Oh boy that brings me back to Phoenix when I was 18 lol was watching this fat kid try to blow up a dodge stratus the windows automatically rolled up when you shut it off and the windows blew out lmfao swept the fat boys legs out from under him giving hIm second degree burns it was pretty funny


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m gonna get me a mustang mid life crisis type shit


Do it but you have to get a 8 cylinder


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Oh boy that brings me back to Phoenix when I was 18 lol was watching this fat kid try to blow up a dodge stratus the windows automatically rolled up when you shut it off and the windows blew out lmfao swept the fat boys legs out from under him giving hIm second degree burns it was pretty funny


Out of dozens of cars me and my cousin burnt he did blow up once burning the shit out of himself while I watched


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Out of dozens of cars me and my cousin burnt he did blow up once burning the shit out of himself while I watched


Me and my buddy had a cop trying to pull over an empty van rolling into someone’s yard lmfao seen him bust a u after is we made it over a hill and jumped out the car while it was still rolling that made me laugh so hard after we ran through bushes and a half mile of back yards to get away yeah I was not a good kid lmao but hey got stories for days and didn’t spend too much time in jail


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Good old mustangs my boy when I was younger had this one
> 
> He had it beefed up a bit love the 2 tone grey car was bad ass ran from cops a few times in it lol



I like the ‘65 Shelby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I like the ‘65 Shelby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh yeah 65-69 fucking fast backs beautiful cars expensive as fuck right now my tattoo guys building a 65 now him self but not a fastback 
Shit is gonna be sick


----------



## RISE (Oct 3, 2021)

The last gen of Stangs are pretty damn badass, other than that the only Stangs I will touch are a 69 Boss 302, 70 Mach 1 or the infamous 69 Shelby GT.

Currently trying to find a decently priced 4th gen Trans am ws6.


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We also chopped up a stolen one, minus what was needed, with a saws'all.
> 
> Went through A LOT of blades, but it even cut through the windshield and frame.


Damn,Mustangs are so rare in Australia,worth a lot of money,you guys chop em up,crazy Americanos


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a love/hate relationship with them in that I love to hate them.  I always wanted a Mustang GT, purchased a 2006 used in 2007 after they went with the retro look, and loved it at first.  Then the problems started and I hated it.  My rear lower control arms needed to be replaced and I chewed through front strut mounts like it was nobody's business.  That car literally had less than 40000 miles on it when I traded it in 2011, and I was on my fourth set of front strut mounts.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m thinking of buying one .. Anyone got a mustang story


Beware… They are very hard to break in.
In my other life I was hired killer on the run from the Sheriff and his pose. I did it all for a bag of gold and the love of a lady of the night named  Layla. All I wanted to do was take Layla out of the Saloon/brothel she worked in and start a new life. Well anyway whilel I was headed out into Montana my horse caught yellow fever and died. While I was in the woods hiding out trying to figure out my next move a herd of wild mustangs came stampeding thru. I followed  them to a pasture where they were eating and was able to rope one. It took me weeks of working with this mustang to break her in.. finally when the day came I rode her all the way back to my Layla gunning down the Sheriff  and his pose. Layla hoped on the back of that mustang and two of us rode off into the moonlight,  fugitives from justice. We finally made it into old Mexico where we lived happily ever after.. The end.
I hoped this helped.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 4, 2021)

RISE said:


> The last gen of Stangs are pretty damn badass, other than that the only Stangs I will touch are a 69 Boss 302, 70 Mach 1 or the infamous 69 Shelby GT.
> 
> Currently trying to find a decently priced 4th gen Trans am ws6.


Beautiful cars that’s the night rider one no? I love the 1999 model ws6 looks beautiful but the quality fell off by then.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 4, 2021)

I will say this, the Coyote 5.0 combined with IRS has made the current gen of Mustang one of the best handling Mustangs I have ever driven.


----------



## Spear (Oct 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m thinking of buying one .. Anyone got a mustang story


I have a 65 that I really enjoy.


----------



## RISE (Oct 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Beautiful cars that’s the night rider one no? I love the 1999 model ws6 looks beautiful but the quality fell off by then.


Night rider was 3rd gen.


Bobbyloads said:


> Beautiful cars that’s the night rider one no? I love the 1999 model ws6 looks beautiful but the quality fell off by then.


Night rider was 3rd gen, 4th gen is 93-02.  I'm looking for a 01 or 02.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 4, 2021)

RISE said:


> Night rider was 3rd gen.
> 
> Night rider was 3rd gen, 4th gen is 93-02.  I'm looking for a 01 or 02.


I love the way they look I almost pulled the trigger on one a few years ago not the ws6 but the one with the ram air hood. Only thing that scared me with them was the quality all those Pontiac models seemed to go bad after 60-70k miles. 

Beautiful looking car though def a childhood classic of mine had a few buddies with them.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 4, 2021)

Spear said:


> I have a 65 that I really enjoy.



I love the ‘65 Shelby; my one of my mentors bought one @Barret-Jackson in Scottsdale back in the day; it was very similar to the one he had his daughter use in her wedding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RISE (Oct 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I love the way they look I almost pulled the trigger on one a few years ago not the ws6 but the one with the ram air hood. Only thing that scared me with them was the quality all those Pontiac models seemed to go bad after 60-70k miles.
> 
> Beautiful looking car though def a childhood classic of mine had a few buddies with them.


Not sure what problems they had, but the ls1 motor they have is one of the best engines you can get with a ton of performance parts available.  I will say I've always hated the interior.  Very cheap looking (typical 90's gm) but that exterior is one of the meanest looking cars ever made.  Also the only car that actually looks good with pop up headlights.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Nothing on MY record!!!  😎


Thats the difference tween criminals and outlaws ,, getting caught.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 4, 2021)

RISE said:


> Not sure what problems they had, but the ls1 motor they have is one of the best engines you can get with a ton of performance parts available.  I will say I've always hated the interior.  Very cheap looking (typical 90's gm) but that exterior is one of the meanest looking cars ever made.  Also the only car that actually looks good with pop up headlights.


Yeah for sure engine is good to go exterior 100% looks fucking sick as fuck from what I remember was constant check engine lights for my grand am and my boys teams am stupid leaks the steering went feeling off after a while on both weird electrical problems just stupid ass shit one time my whole braking system just stopped working


----------



## RISE (Oct 4, 2021)

Thats crazy.  Electrical problems make sense, I do believe I have heard of that before but as far as power train reliability it's golden.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Man my mustang story goes back 20 years or so. I have had a few in my time. Currently have a 1970 coupe bought it 13 years ago. It was a nice car when I bought it. But I didn’t take real good care of it at all. So currently doing a complete rebuild
On it. 

Hell I’m slow at everything had this 408 built for it a year and half ago and still haven’t dropped it in yet. But one day it will be done. 

Also mustang parts are everywhere and cheap compared to almost all other cars. You can’t go wrong with one.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 4, 2021)

RISE said:


> Thats crazy.  Electrical problems make sense, I do believe I have heard of that before but as far as power train reliability it's golden.


Regardless now prob all easy fixes I would take that WS6 all day even the way your seated is bad ass all low and legs straight forward. They getting pricey right now like $17-$20k for a decent one


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Man my mustang story goes back 20 years or so. I have had a few in my time. Currently have a 1970 coupe bought it 13 years ago. It was a nice car when I bought it. But I didn’t take real good care of it at all. So currently doing a complete rebuild
> On it.
> 
> Hell I’m slow at everything had this 408 built for it a year and half ago and still haven’t dropped it in yet. But one day it will be done.
> ...


Carburetor and a distributor, these young guys are probably like.... "What're those things?"


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m gonna give my input because I drive a challenger SRT 392.

The new mustangs are superior in terms of power and modification ability. The coyote engine has so much support and it’s very cheap to get a shit load of power out of it with a few bolt ons + E85.

I was in between both - however I stuck with mopar because of one big detail. The mustang 5.0s are seriously lacking in interior. It’s really fucking ugly not going to lie. They’re very hard to find with leather upgrades and the center console + trim is just piss poor.

Also they’re hard to find with 6 piston brembos and upgraded wheels. If you don’t mind all of this, I would go with the mustang. If not, and you’re not a fan of dodge, then go with the Camaro. That’s all.


----------



## RISE (Oct 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Regardless now prob all easy fixes I would take that WS6 all day even the way your seated is bad ass all low and legs straight forward. They getting pricey right now like $17-$20k for a decent one


Yea man, some people are selling real low mile ones for 40k+.  I don't know if I wanna blow 40k on a low mile one or 10k on a 100k mile one and drop a new ls1 in it.  Thing is another project is the last thing I need.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 4, 2021)

RISE said:


> Yea man, some people are selling real low mile ones for 40k+.  I don't know if I wanna blow 40k on a low mile one or 10k on a 100k mile one and drop a new ls1 in it.  Thing is another project is the last thing I need.


Yeah def stay away from the $10k ones lol depends what you wanna do with it regardless it’s a beautiful car let me know if you pull the trigger would love to see how it turns out


----------



## RISE (Oct 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Carburetor and a distributor, these young guys are probably like.... "What're those things?"


Bro I had some chik in my restoration class that asked if a car that had the shifter in the steering column was a "stick shift"....


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 4, 2021)

Nice.  I was lookin at the GT500, but after driving a friend's C8, I may be leaning more that direction


----------



## Send0 (Oct 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Nice.  I was lookin at the GT500, but after driving a friend's C8, I may be leaning more that direction


I love the new c8


----------



## Beserker (Oct 5, 2021)

i won’t ever buy another American vehicle personally… if I was going to drop 25k, It would be on a used M something… having driven a few bimmers, I can’t go back.  I don’t care who’s driving… the most modded stang can’t do this……


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I love the new c8


C8 Z06 dropping next year but the ZR1 is going to be the one can’t wait to see that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

Beserker said:


> i won’t ever buy another American vehicle personally… if I was going to drop 25k, It would be on a used M something… having driven a few bimmers, I can’t go back.  I don’t care who’s driving… the most modded stang can’t do this……


I’m the opposite right now always wanted a S Class then I got one $2500 windshield $2k plus brakes shits stupid upkeeping these damn cars. Unless your stupid balling buying new having them warranties not worth buying them unless your ready to dish out serious cash. 

The new S550 is fucking ridiculous though.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

For real though take a look at this fucking interior best I have ever seen could drive this car all fucking day


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 5, 2021)

The first MRS. BRICKS had a nice '71 fastback.  We were dating, 1984. She brought it to college, said when I ride in her car seatbelts required.  Had lap belts, no shoulder belt.  Brought it to school on Sunday.  In Thursday on the highway in town, 40 mph, some dumb bitch runs the stop sign across the highway, we t-boned her.  40 to zero in 0.0 seconds.  I was driving, girlfriend was passenger.  She was ok, I ate the steering wheel, bottom front four teeth in the back of my throat.  Those teeth have some long fucking roots. After getting stitched up at the ER, had my buddy take me by the night club I was bouncing at.  Shirt covered in blood, one side of my face the size of a softball, stitches in 4 places on my face and no teeth I informed them I would not be in for work that night.  

That's my mustang story.  Sad, the car was totaled.  The other driver was unscathed.  I can not emphasize how fkng fast it happend.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 5, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Nice.  I was lookin at the GT500, but after driving a friend's C8, I may be leaning more that direction


C8 is fucking badass and mean off the line because of their new engine placement.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> The first MRS. BRICKS had a nice '71 fastback.  We were dating, 1984. She brought it to college, said when I ride in her car seatbelts required.  Had lap belts, no shoulder belt.  Brought it to school on Sunday.  In Thursday on the highway in town, 40 mph, some dumb bitch runs the stop sign across the highway, we t-boned her.  40 to zero in 0.0 seconds.  I was driving, girlfriend was passenger.  She was ok, I ate the steering wheel, bottom front four teeth in the back of my throat.  Those teeth have some long fucking roots. After getting stitched up at the ER, had my buddy take me by the night club I was bouncing at.  Shirt covered in blood, one side of my face the size of a softball, stitches in 4 places on my face and no teeth I informed them I would not be in for work that night.
> 
> That's my mustang story.  Sad, the car was totaled.  The other driver was unscathed.  I can not emphasize how fkng fast it happend.


Hope she had insurance teeth are expensive especially implants


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> C8 is fucking badass and mean off the line because of their new engine placement.


I would have to go with the GT500 hands down between the 2 no question the 500


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hope she had insurance teeth are expensive especially implants


Yes, they were paid for by the driver at fault (not me). I do know that no human could ever hit me that hard and I shook it off and walked my ass to the ambulance when it arrived.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I would have to go with the GT500 hands down between the 2 no question the 500


I would too, but dude have you seen the prices of a new gt500? I’m sure the z06 (which is the comparable model honestly) would be just as expensive.. but those base model c8s are still pretty quick. Makes good power for its weight


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Yes, they were paid for by the driver at fault (not me). I do know that no human could ever hit me that hard and I shook it off and walked my ass to the ambulance when it arrived.


And showed up to work to let them know you can’t make it lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I would too, but dude have you seen the prices of a new gt500? I’m sure the z06 (which is the comparable model honestly) would be just as expensive.. but those base model c8s are still pretty quick. Makes good power for its weight


Gt500 is like 750 I believe the z06 is gonna be 600 something naturally inspired but I’m sure will be lighter and the price with the up charge will for sure beat the price of the 500


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Gt500 is like 750 I believe the z06 is gonna be 600 something naturally inspired but I’m sure will be lighter and the price with the up charge will for sure beat the price of the 500


The z06 is significantly lighter yep


----------

